# TAG Heuer on the Starting Grid with Audi Sport at 24 Hours of Le Mans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

TAG Heuer at Le Mans: the Swiss brand’s legitimate ties to the oldest endurance race in motor sports are without rival. It co-starred with Steve McQueen and his Gulf-sponsored Porsche 917K in the 1970 film classic “Le Mans,” partnered with Scuderia Ferrari and the famous Ferrari 312 PB sport prototypes in 1973, and won with Peugeot Sport and its drivers Marc Géné, Alexander Wurz and David Brabham in 2009. 
* Full Story *


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: TAG Heuer on the Starting Grid with Audi Sport at 24 Hours of Le Mans ([email protected])*

so how do watches and sunglasses make them go faster?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: TAG Heuer on the Starting Grid with Audi Sport at 24 Hours of Le Mans (ProjectA3)*

Sponsorship money, since it seems that Shell isn't a major sponsor this year?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: TAG Heuer on the Starting Grid with Audi Sport at 24 Hours of Le Mans (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_so how do watches and sunglasses make them go faster?

It's an interesting tie-in. TAG has great heritage at Le Mans.


----------

